# All this nice weather and we can’t go anywhere



## 911 (Jul 8, 2020)

It’s a shame. Everything is either closed or restricted. We had planned a trip to Missouri this summer, but that’s out. Then, we thought about Florida and that’s out. I live in Pennsylvania and we have restrictions with wearing masks and some places are closed.

Can’t even go down to the shore because of too many people. I’m thinking maybe a trip to Alaska.


----------



## mlh (Jul 8, 2020)

http://dhss.alaska.gov/dph/Epi/id/Pages/COVID-19/default.aspx

apparently according to this link alaska is not safe either. i believe it said they had 1,200+ cases.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2020)

Now Tennessee is surging.


----------



## 911 (Jul 9, 2020)

mlh said:


> http://dhss.alaska.gov/dph/Epi/id/Pages/COVID-19/default.aspx
> 
> apparently according to this link alaska is not safe either. i believe it said they had 1,200+ cases.


PA has had 97,000 cases.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm about ready to drag my camping gear out, fill my cooler with goodies and head to the back of my pasture near the trees and get my camping fix! LOL


----------



## mlh (Jul 9, 2020)

911 said:


> PA has had 97,000 cases.



no matter where you go, there is no getting away from it.


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah, that's why we stayed home this summer.  Usually we spend the summer in the Blue Ridge, but everything's closed down that we go for......concerts, breweries, festivals, even a lot of the parks and hiking areas.


----------



## 911 (Jul 10, 2020)

jujube said:


> Yeah, that's why we stayed home this summer.  Usually we spend the summer in the Blue Ridge, but everything's closed down that we go for......concerts, breweries, festivals, even a lot of the parks and hiking areas.


Oh, yeah. I really enjoy going up into the Blue Ridge. We used to join the Parkway in Front Royal and drive up in the hills from there.


----------



## jujube (Jul 10, 2020)

911 said:


> Oh, yeah. I really enjoy going up into the Blue Ridge. We used to join the Parkway in Front Royal and drive up in the hills from there.



We did the whole Skyline Drive/Blue Ridge Parkway trip last summer.  Long, but beautiful!


----------



## gennie (Jul 10, 2020)

A fully self-contained RV with solar panels for power and large holding tanks can travel safely with very limited interaction with the public especially in some of the western states.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 10, 2020)

If you like armchair traveling,  we have a website that tells of all our travels, and of my once in a lifetime flights. www.stevekathytravels.com 
Please believe that we are NOT bragging, but just want to share the experiences. Some of the nicest comments we got were from fellow travelers on our trips who really enjoyed the narratives and photos.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2020)

bowmore said:


> If you like armchair traveling,  we have a website that tells of all our travels, and of my once in a lifetime flights. www.stevekathytravels.com
> Please believe that we are NOT bragging, but just want to share the experiences. Some of the nicest comments we got were from fellow travelers on our trips who really enjoyed the narratives and photos.


Holy smokes! You weren’t kidding when you say you’ve done some travelling.  Your documentation in your journals along with the pictures is really well done. I counted 48 trips in total but so far I’ve only read the Canadian Tour. I went to that same Banff Hotel overlooking the mountains and lake. It’s so impressive and magical. Really gorgeous pictures. You two seemed to have had lots of fun together. Good for you. That’s what life’s for.
Thanks for sharing.
Which were your favourite trips ?


----------



## bowmore (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you for your kind thoughts. The most momentous one for us was when we were married on the island of Santorini in 2007. For my wife, our trip in 2007 to Tahiti which fulfilled a dream she had since she was 17.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I'm about ready to drag my camping gear out, fill my cooler with goodies and head to the back of my pasture near the trees and get my camping fix! LOL


That sounds just about perfect to me Becky.......do it! Do you have a lap top because we want to share the trip with you...pretty please?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 12, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts. The most momentous one for us was when we were married on the island of Santorini in 2007. For my wife, our trip in 2007 to Tahiti which fulfilled a dream she had since she was 17.


 🛩 Our least favorite was our last trip to Russia. Moscow is the pits but St. Petersburg is the magical opposite .


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 12, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> That sounds just about perfect to me Becky.......do it! Do you have a lap top because we want to share the trip with you...pretty please?


Yes I do! I promise to share when I do.. LOL


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

911 said:


> It’s a shame. Everything is either closed or restricted. We had planned a trip to Missouri this summer, but that’s out. Then, we thought about Florida and that’s out. I live in Pennsylvania and we have restrictions with wearing masks and some places are closed.
> 
> Can’t even go down to the shore because of too many people. I’m thinking maybe a trip to Alaska.


The Grand Canyon is open


----------



## 911 (Jul 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> The Grand Canyon is open


Been there and even walked out on the glass shelf.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

911 said:


> Been there and even walked out on the glass shelf.


Moab, Utah-have you been through all the parks there?  Including the slot canyons?  They are open now, it’s hot, but they are open.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh, don’t bother with fish lake, not worth seeing.


----------



## Victor (Jul 18, 2020)

Well, the Dakotas are safer, and Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, Nebraska, Poland, north and south poles,
New Zealand. Over all in US, about .004% of people infected. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Victor (Jul 18, 2020)

Victor said:


> Well, the Dakotas are safer, and Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, Nebraska, Poland, north and south poles,
> New Zealand. Over all in US, about .004% of people infected. Keep that in mind.


Mistake. I meant .004 died from virus. Estimate


----------



## needshave (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't feel comfortable traveling. We would like to go see our grand daughter in KC, but we don't want to stay in a hotel on the trip out and back, nor stop for fuel, etc. and will not fly or possibly be a carrier when we get there and subject the virus to my sons family, so that leaves us pretty much here. We use FaceTime to stay in touch.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 18, 2020)

needshave said:


> I don't feel comfortable traveling. We would like to go see our grand daughter in KC, but we don't want to stay in a hotel on the trip out and back, nor stop for fuel, etc. and will not fly or possibly be a carrier when we get there and subject the virus to my sons family, so that leaves us pretty much here. We use FaceTime to stay in touch.


And that’s the problem, we want to go see the daughter in October.  But if we pick up the virus on the way, and don’t know it .  “They” say putting gas in the car is really dangerous since you don’t know how many people have touched the handle and if they have the virus.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 18, 2020)

bowmore said:


> If you like armchair traveling,  we have a website that tells of all our travels, and of my once in a lifetime flights. www.stevekathytravels.com
> Please believe that we are NOT bragging, but just want to share the experiences. Some of the nicest comments we got were from fellow travelers on our trips who really enjoyed the narratives and photos.


Wow, That is simply incredible. You put a ton of work into your website and it is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 18, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Wow, That is simply incredible. You put a ton of work into your website and it is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much. As I went along, I improved the stories, especially by adding maps of our travels so people could see where we were. Sadly, the software was no longer available, and I was not in any mood to develop a new website. As a bonus for you, here is our 2019 Alaska trip.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2020)

Our timeshare, located in an oceanfront resort hotel. was closed for a few weeks after CV19 first hit so hard. Now it's back open with some restrictions. I don't drive therefore take public transportation. If the bus that runs directly to Atlantic City (N.J.) resumes pickups in my neighborhood, I will take that down and take a Lyft back home. It's better than taking a bus into New York Port Authority, then another from there to A.C. and following the process in reverse to get back home. My next stay is my annual free week (really it's prepaid), so even with the cost of Lyft, it will still be a very inexpensive vacation. I used to be able to take the free shuttle to the grocery store and shop for the week but I don't know if that will be running. If not, there is a restaurant and cafe on site (now offering take out), as well as a mini mart. There is also a larger mart that sells groceries and meals and soul food restaurant in a little strip that's within walking distance. I'm also able to bring a couple of things I can make to last me a couple of days since there's a fully stocked kitchenette. I can't wait to get back down there. Last year I went for six weeks (not concurrent).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Thank you so much. As I went along, I improved the stories, especially by adding maps of our travels so people could see where we were. Sadly, the software was no longer available, and I was not in any mood to develop a new website. As a bonus for you, here is our 2019 Alaska trip.


I just noticed this! I was able to download it as a PDF so now I can take my time to look over it. Already I can see that there are lots of interesting photos and I'll enjoy reading about your adventures.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 23, 2020)

Been loading up Margo (our long range motor home) because I'm ready too hit the road for some solitude. 
Solar panels are charging the new batteries, extend-a-stay LP valve is hooked up, new sneakers on the front wheels, trailer bearings are greased, and  and mamma's packing the inside essentials.
Going toward the northwest this time, and maybe drop into Utah and hit the Arches National park.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 23, 2020)

Way to go squatting dog.
Have the time of your life, take lots of pictures and forget about the rest of the world while you can.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 23, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Been loading up Margo (our long range motor home) because I'm ready too hit the road for some solitude.
> Solar panels are charging the new batteries, extend-a-stay LP valve is hooked up, new sneakers on the front wheels, trailer bearings are greased, and  and mamma's packing the inside essentials.
> Going toward the northwest this time, and maybe drop into Utah and hit the Arches National park.
> 
> View attachment 119400 View attachment 119403 View attachment 119406


You will like arches and there are a lot of other national parks in that area, but it’s hot hot hot.  If you decide to see/walk the slot canyons make sure to check the weather above in SLC etc.  No rain in a long time, but if it does you do not want to be in one of those canyons.  Have fun!


----------



## bowmore (Aug 23, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I just noticed this! I was able to download it as a PDF so now I can take my time to look over it. Already I can see that there are lots of interesting photos and I'll enjoy reading about your adventures.  Thank you for sharing.


All my trip stories are in PDF. I use Adobe Distiller to shrink the Word files so they can be downloaded. I can take a 20 MB Word file with all the pictures and shrink it to about a 2MB PDF file.
By the way, all the trip stories on our website are in PDF so they can be downloaded and saved.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 23, 2020)

I retired here in February... just before COVID-19 roped us all in. I live 2 blocks from the water so I always feel like I’m on vacation. I am full of gratitude and breath deeply fresh Pacific Ocean air everyday.

I read there are cruise ships starting up for travel... they couldn’t pay me to travel with them with what’s going on.

Finding peace at home...


----------



## bowmore (Aug 23, 2020)

hiraeth2018 said:


> .
> 
> I read there are cruise ships starting up for travel... they couldn’t pay me to travel with them with what’s going on.


Do you mean the floating Petri dishes? We have cruise credits from a cancelled cruise good through 2021, and i do not think we will use them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 24, 2020)

hiraeth2018 said:


> I retired here in February... just before COVID-19 roped us all in. I live 2 blocks from the water so I always feel like I’m on vacation. I am full of gratitude and breath deeply fresh Pacific Ocean air everyday.
> 
> I read there are cruise ships starting up for travel... they couldn’t pay me to travel with them with what’s going on.
> 
> Finding peace at home...


Love the scene Hireath! I am *so* glad we took our family reunion cruise last year. Taking a cruise was on my bucket list so it was my first and believe me, i*t was my last*. Even back then, I was a little apprehensive because of other cruise horror stories that had taken place, so I was glad we had no issues during the cruise.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 25, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Do you mean the floating Petri dishes? We have cruise credits from a cancelled cruise good through 2021, and i do not think we will use them.


Two of my girlfriends and I from old high school days had planned on getting together and taking a late summer (now) cruise to Alaska... needless to say that did not happen. All 3 of us have never been on a cruise ship so we were all excited about going until the virus happened.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 25, 2020)

hiraeth2018 said:


> Two of my girlfriends and I from old high school days had planned on getting together and taking a late summer (now) cruise to Alaska... needless to say that did not happen. All 3 of us have never been on a cruise ship so we were all excited about going until the virus happened.


Dear Hiraeth,
I have attached the story of our Alaska cruise last year so you can get an idea when you do go.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 27, 2020)

I was heading on vacation this month, but the flights (both direction) were cancelled 36 hours in advance.   I enjoyed the sunshine at home.  I live hear a state park lake and have been spending a lot of time there this summer.  The grandkids have visited just to go swimming because the pools/lakes are closed in their respective states.   I got my camping gear out for the first time in a few years and camped for 5 days with two grandkids.... kinda a bad idea... it rained a LOT.


----------

